# Deer Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bucks, Does, Fawns: Enjoy


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I missed one of the triplets. He must be hiding in the woods.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That buck looks terrible for some reason. I had a doe run out in front of me the other day....or try too....she was so Emaciated she could barely run....the rib cage was so defined it was sickening.


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW! love the pictures of the fawns...great photos!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A few more


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! I need to get my camera's back out to see what made it through the winter and the hunting season


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Momma and Twins


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted a doe and very, very young fawn early this morning standing in a field about 75 yds from me... around 8:00am

Went to get a few close-up pics of the lil guy, but momma wasn't too happy that I was around. Did her normal foot stomping & snorting.

Evenso, I managed to stand right next to the newly born guy. Dont think it was more than a day old. 

Guess I'll call it a Fourth of July Fawn.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Our son took this pic. He seen it laying just off the road, went 1 mile to the house for his camera and of course it was still there. He took the pic and left it alone.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

This doe and her two fawns were in my sweet corn yesterday afternoon and I got them on the scout camera last night right over the bank from the garden.


----------

